# Chicken Mozzarella



## I_M_Baker (Jan 17, 2013)

Chicken Mozzarella

4 Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast        4 Tomatoes
4 Cups Mozzarella Cheese                    4 TBS Olive Oil
12 OZ Angel Hair Pasta                       1TBS Basil
1 TBS Oregano                                  1 TBS Onion Powder
1 TBS Black Pepper                            1 TBS Crushed Red Pepper
2 Cloves Minced Garlic                        1 Can Tomato Sauce
Salt & Pepper To Taste

Put the Tomatoes in a blender and pulse until they have a chunky sauce texture.  In a large pot, blend spices with the tomatoes and tomato sauce & cook over low heat stirring occasionally.  Cook the pasta according to the directions on the box.  In a large skillet, heat the oil on high heat for 5 minutes.  Lower the heat to medium and season the chicken with salt & pepper to taste and cook chicken for 1 minute on each side.  Pour in the tomato sauce & cover.  Reduce heat to medium low heat and simmer for 15 minutes.  Remove the lid and cover with the mozzarella continue to cook until the cheese is completely melted.  Serve on top of the angel hair pasta


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2013)

i've made something like this before, but i'm going to try it again using your recipe, imb. it's sort of a healthier version of chicken parm (by not breading the chicken it uses/absorbs less oil).

thanks.

i looove a good chicken parm with pasta. so much so that when i had my wisdom teeth taken out when i was a kid, my mom happened to make her delicious chicken parm that night. undeterred, i put some with a little spaghetti, extra sauce, and a little water in a blender and made a chicken parm shake for myself.


----------



## mmyap (Jan 18, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i've made something like this before, but i'm going to try it again using your recipe, imb. it's sort of a healthier version of chicken parm (by not breading the chicken it uses/absorbs less oil).
> 
> thanks.
> 
> i looove a good chicken parm with pasta. so much so that when i had my wisdom teeth taken out when i was a kid, my mom happened to make her delicious chicken parm that night. undeterred, i put some with a little spaghetti, extra sauce, and a little water in a blender and made a chicken parm shake for myself.


 
Hey, we all do what we have to do.  The important thing is you got your parm chicken fix.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the sound of this one, thank you


----------



## I_M_Baker (Jan 18, 2013)

it is really good! I used this one all the time to impress chicks when I was single.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 19, 2013)

buckytom said:


> undeterred, i put some with a little spaghetti, extra sauce, and a little water in a blender and made a chicken parm shake for myself.


 
The only way I would eat vegetable soup as a kid would be for my mom to blend it together.  I liked the flavors, I just had issues with the textures.  Vegetable soup still bothers me to this day.  I can't stand to bite into chunks of potatoes, itty bitty corn and stringy celery.. all in one bite.


----------



## chopper (Jan 20, 2013)

this sounds like a keeper to me.  Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 1, 2013)

I_M_Baker said:


> it is really good! I used this one all the time to impress chicks when I was single.



I take it....it worked then


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2013)

IMB: this sounds  wonderful! Thank you so much for sharing! 

BT: good thing your mom didn't make ribs that night....


----------



## I_M_Baker (Feb 1, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> I take it....it worked then


Yeah It even worked on a woman that didn't even like Italian food(my wife)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow...it must be good 

Have to give it a go for sure


----------

